# Winter Coat Donations



## BigRox

Are there any Coat Drives going on in St. Mary's/Calvert Counties?


----------



## 1stGenSMIB

Yes.





						Food and Coat Drives | SMAR®
					






					www.southernmarylandrealtors.org
				








						COAT DRIVE | St. Marys College of Maryland
					






					inside.smcm.edu
				











						Coat Drive
					

Please donate new & gently used coats & jackets to help keep our neighbors warm this winter. Stop by the firehouse anytime to donate them!



					www.smvfa.net


----------



## Sneakers

@vraiblonde 
Maybe find a place to sticky this for a while?


----------



## 1stGenSMIB

Old coats are always good...through my work we also do some drives, socks and underwear are the most requested items. I also have some retired friends (I am not quite old enough to retire yet) that volunteer at the Solomons Mission (what used to be the Church next to Bunky's) and they will take most everything I think, although they mostly advertise food requests on the website. I can get more info if needed.


----------

